# Compute Stick for 1080p playback?



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

In basic I am getting tired of my Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter V1 it's laggy video wise and started doing that a lot lately I have the latest firmware on it but just don't help.

I think it might be time to consider a replace for my MWDA bcs I don't want run a 10meter HDMI cable (Bcs of routing it around my apartment).

I been thinking about the 2gen of Intel's Compustick the STK1AW32SC it is around $162 / €146 / £128








I will basically just be running Google Chrome on it to connect to my Plex Media Server.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

What type of video files are you playing?  Does Plex direct stream?

This would be my recommendation if you're okay with super cheap:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019ESY3RY/?tag=tec06d-20

If you don't mind expensive, the Xiaomi Mi Box is coming in a matter of days:
http://www.mi.com/en/mibox/

I'd run the Plex app on it:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plexapp.android
Beware the fine print: "LIMITATION: Playing media from your Plex Media Server on the device running this app is limited (one minute for music and video, watermark on photos) until the app is unlocked."

I tried a an Atom X5-Z8300 and it's shit compared to the Amlogic S905/X.  The latter can do passable MPEG2-TS where the former...let's just say it is awful.

The stick version of it is also quite dreadful.  If you're set on Atom, look for one in standalone box.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

Most of my mkv/mp4 contain is H264/x264 with AAC/DD5.1/DTS audio (I got a few HEVC files but not really they ain't transcoded witten Plex yet so take the device to do it).

I not really a fan of a android box for these purposes and I need to get the device inside europe like Amazon DE/UK if not in Denmark I don't want to buy a huge tax bill to get smth outside.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

Amlogic S905 cannot handle AAC without down mixing to stereo.  Amlogic S905X can handle AAC without down mixing but only at specific bitrates (I think 384 worked, the next up from that didn't).  Apparently Amlogic S905X-H in the Mi Box has a hardware Dolby decoder so it should be able to handle all of those thing.

MKV/MP4 I believe would be a Plex thing.  If it already supports that it won't be a problem.
H.264 is supported in Amlogic S905 and Amlogic S905X
HEVC = H.265 which Amlogic S905X supports.

I haven't tried this model but it has the right processor:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01K1TK22K/?tag=tec053-21

I have two of these but the wifi can't sustain MPEG2-TS over modest distances (if wired to network, not a problem):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01B1CWRNI/?tag=tec053-21

Be forewarned that odds are pretty good the TV buttons aren't programmable with these.  If you decide you need a better remote, I highly recommend the Inteset INT-422-3 (that 3 is important) and use code 04440 for the Leelbox.  I checked Amazon for this remote and it is not available.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 6, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> not really a fan of a android box for these purposes


  unstandable, but have you checked out the nvidia shield tv? I know it suports plex and I have kodi installed on mine. Plus Vudu and netflix apps. Only draw back is there are only 2 usb ports on it.  Just a suggestion....


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept they need to be shipped from witten EU not outside I can't seem to see on the 2 amazon uk links they are.

@flmatter too expensive I can buy a Intel NUC with a Skylake i3 for the same and use one of my old SSD I have in laying around. (I have a 240 and a 480gb laying around)

for an update just checked at work I can get the Compute stick for about $151 / €136 / £119

Still considering it bcs I got a wireless Logitech set with a nano receiver.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @FordGT90Concept they need to be shipped from witten EU not outside I can't seem to see on the 2 amazon uk links they are.


"Fulfilled by Amazon" and it tells me that they don't ship to the USA.  So it's coming from an Amazon warehouse somewhere in Europe.  Where, specifically, I have no idea.



puma99dk| said:


> Still considering it bcs I got a wireless Logitech set with a nano receiver.


I have a wireless Logitech keyboard/touch pad that works great in Amlogic S905 but doesn't work 90% of the time in Amlogic S905X.  On the other hand, I have a cheapo wireless mice (like $2.50 each) literally shipped direct from China and it works in both without problems.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

Sry still considering a Windows thing I have been looking around and I can get a Intel NUC i3 Skylake for about $247 and Kingston certificated NUC 4GB for about $25 but I read that the Nuc ain't really happy about HEVC 10bit and ik my HEVC files use that.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

There are a bunch of CherryTrail-powered devices from China in sub $100 category.
Beelink and Tornsmart are amongst the cheapest and the most popular ones  ~$80-85 and they come in a mount-friendly NUC form factor.

There was also a much smaller pocket-size mini PC on the same platform with full metal enclosure (looks like a 2.5" external HDD), I think it's Pipo X7 Pro.
http://techtablets.com/2015/10/pipo-x7-pro-windows-10-atom-x5-z8300-cherry-trail-mini-pc/

Alternatively - computestick clones. Half the price - same specs and capabilities.

Basically, anything with Atom Z8300 on board is enough to watch movies in 1080p and higher. I think even 4K @ 30FPS won't be a problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> There are a bunch of CherryTrail-powered devices from China in sun $100 category.
> Beelink and Tornsmart are amongst the cheapest and the most popular ones  ~$80-85 and they come in a mount-friendly NUC form factor.
> 
> There was also a much smaller pocket-size mini PC on the same platform with full metal enclosure (looks like a 2.5" external HDD), I think it's Pipo X7 Pro.
> ...



I just need to play my movies about 90% of the time in Google Chrome so I can use my Plex server again that's the whole idea.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I just need to play my movies about 90% of the time in Google Chrome so I can use my Plex server again that's the whole idea.


Then it is definitely enough. Most of them come with dual-boot Win10/Android 5.1 or Win10/Ubuntu, so instead of spending all that cash on very limited Computestick you can actually invest 120 Euro into a much more sophisticated(and properly cooled) chinese madness. e.g. you can buy something like Cenovo [Ainol] TV box with 4GB RAM, 64GB NAND flash, all the features that the other ones have + a lot more USB ports (2xUSB2.0 + 2xUSB3.0)

Or even better:
http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini...5AhDf8k06Wmj5oWoNE_F8gGfwQHV8Zp6uwaAr8O8P8HAQ
Four  USB 3.0 ports! And even has a built-in 2MP webcam for Skype calls and/or homemade porncam sessions


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Then it is definitely enough. Most of them come with dual-boot Win10/Android 5.1 or Win10/Ubuntu, so instead of spending all that cash on very limited Computestick you can actually invest 120 Euro into a much more sophisticated(and properly cooled) chinese madness. e.g. you can buy something like Cenovo [Ainol] TV box with 4GB RAM, 64GB NAND flash, all the features that the other ones have + a lot more USB ports (2xUSB2.0 + 2xUSB3.0)
> 
> Or even better:
> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini...5AhDf8k06Wmj5oWoNE_F8gGfwQHV8Zp6uwaAr8O8P8HAQ
> Four  USB 3.0 ports! And even has a built-in 2MP webcam for Skype calls and/or homemade porncam sessions



anything from outside eu can't be more than 10USD otherwise I get huge tax to pay to get the item released from customs I don't want that.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> anything from outside eu can't be more than 10USD otherwise I get huge tax to pay to get the item released from customs I don't want that.


Where are you from?

BTW, from what I know, you only pay VAT on imported consumer electronics. Things like tablets, smartphones etc. do not get blasted with import duty (it's 0% for this category of goods), or any goods with total value not exceeding 135 euro.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> BTW, from what I know, you only pay VAT on imported consumer electronics. Things like tablets, smartphones etc. do not get blasted with import duty (it's 0% for this category of goods).



I currently life in Denmark, and the rules here is just lame u pay item+shipping from the seller than the national post that 99,9% of the time take ur packages from outside europe that's more than $10 they want a handling fee of about $24 then comes the taxes


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 6, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I currently life in Denmark, and the rules here is just lame u pay item+shipping from the seller than the national post that 99,9% of the time take ur packages from outside europe that's more than $10 they want a handling fee of about $24 then comes the taxes



Yep yep, I know right  But on black Friday there are some real deals here and there. It's true though, the consumer electronics is just messed up in DK .


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

Shipping from China is usually free, so the worst case scenario - your pay VAT and talk yourself into thinking that you only paid shipping 
Otherwise - look for local re-sellers. Brand names may be different, but at least now you know what to look for.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm with Ford...
I have completely given up on Windows for stuff like this..
The S905x and even the older S812 work better.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

jmcslob said:


> I'm with Ford...
> I have completely given up on Windows for stuff like this..
> The S905x and even the older S812 work better.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

jmcslob said:


> I have completely given up on Windows for stuff like this..
> The S905x and even the older S812 work better.


If you get it for $30-$40, then probably yes. At $60-80 it is simply not worth it: you get a simplified cookie-cutter design, and a software component which may never get updated by manufacturer. 

With Atom devices you receive a fully functional PC for the same price, and your OS updates now depend on Microsoft, and not some Shenzhen Sunvell Electronics Co. Ltd, Shenzhen Ainol Electronics Co., Ltd. or any other Shenzhen [your name here] Electronics Co. Ltd.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> If you get it for $30-$40, then probably yes. At $60-80 it is simply not worth it: you get a simplified cookie-cutter design, and a software component which may never get updated by manufacturer.
> 
> With Atom devices you receive a fully functional PC for the same price, and your OS updates now depend on Microsoft, and not some Shenzhen Sunvell Electronics Co. Ltd, Shenzhen Ainol Electronics Co., Ltd. or any other Shenzhen [your name here] Electronics Co. Ltd.



I ordered a Intel Compute Stick 2gen at work before I left today so I will have it tomorrow and have the weekend to play around with it, and ik my Asus router is up to talk for streaming so I hope my problems will not be solved for good


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Beelink and Tornsmart are amongst the cheapest and the most popular ones  ~$80-85 and they come in a mount-friendly NUC form factor.





silentbogo said:


> Or even better:
> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini...5AhDf8k06Wmj5oWoNE_F8gGfwQHV8Zp6uwaAr8O8P8HAQ
> Four  USB 3.0 ports! And even has a built-in 2MP webcam for Skype calls and/or homemade porncam sessions


Oh GOD NO!  Gearbest is garbage!  Beelink is garbage!  They are the very top of my shitlist:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/beelink-gearbest-avoid.225474/



silentbogo said:


> There was also a much smaller pocket-size mini PC on the same platform with full metal enclosure (looks like a 2.5" external HDD), I think it's Pipo X7 Pro.
> http://techtablets.com/2015/10/pipo-x7-pro-windows-10-atom-x5-z8300-cherry-trail-mini-pc/


Z8300 doesn't support hardware decoding of any video format as far as I know (does not even support Intel QuickSync).  The CPU in it is pretty good but the GPU is pathetic.




silentbogo said:


> If you get it for $30-$40, then probably yes. At $60-80 it is simply not worth it: you get a simplified cookie-cutter design, and a software component which may never get updated by manufacturer.


Because the processor in it doesn't support newer.  A lot of Android phones and tablets are incapable of moving to a newer version of Android for the same reason.

At $30-35 each, you can buy 2-4 of them for the price of a single Atom.

Google Play Store takes care of most of the updates.



silentbogo said:


> With Atom devices you receive a fully functional PC for the same price, and your OS updates now depend on Microsoft, and not some Shenzhen Sunvell Electronics Co. Ltd, Shenzhen Ainol Electronics Co., Ltd. or any other Shenzhen [your name here] Electronics Co. Ltd.


Not fully functional.  Atoms lack many features even basic i3s have.  The cheap ones also likely have pirated Windows which severely limits what you can do with Windows.  And they're far from the "same price" as pointed out above.

Beelink is in Shenzhen, Gearbest too...



puma99dk| said:


> I ordered a Intel Compute Stick 2gen at work before I left today so I will have it tomorrow and have the weekend to play around with it, and ik my Asus router is up to talk for streaming so I hope my problems will not be solved for good


I hope it works out for you but you should seriously try that Leelbox S1 (less than 40 EUR).  I wouldn't be surprised at all if you end up returning the Compute Stick for a refund.  Atom X5-Z8300 just isn't up to HTPC duty without backend transcoding.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh GOD NO! Gearbest is garbage! Beelink is garbage! They are the very top of my shitlist:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/beelink-gearbest-avoid.225474/


Just like DX.com(former DealExtreme), Aliexpress and others.
This is the general appearance of any store, if it is a digital marketplace with hundreds of suppliers.
This is exactly what Newegg would've looked like, if it stopped selling their own stock completely.

Never ordered anything from Gearbest or Aliexpress personally (only threw in a few bucks to my collegue for bulk SPI Flash and Audio IC orders), but Dealextreme is my to-go place for various replacement parts for almost 7 years now (First orders were PS3, PSP and XB360 replacement parts).
Just like the other two - it is now not a store, but a distribution platform, so you are not actually buying from DX, but you give them money and they buy it from one of their many suppliers.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Z8300 doesn't support hardware decoding of any video format as far as I know (does not even support Intel QuickSync). The CPU in it is pretty good but the GPU is pathetic.


Atom X5 and X7 both support hardware accelerated decoding of MPEG4, H.264 and H.265 (8-bit). 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Because the processor in it doesn't support newer. A lot of Android phones and tablets are incapable of moving to a newer version of Android for the same reason.


So how come my old HTC Inspire 4G ran 4.4.2 while originally came with 2.x.x, or HTC One M7 running 5.0.2 just fine? None of those updates are official, the hardware in the majority of cases supports it, but manufacturer does not care. They have way too many new devices to take care of. There are some exceptions, but this is why they are called "exceptions".

About pirated Windows 10:
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/2/55...ndows-free-on-devices-with-screens-under-nine

I believe right now MS gives away free bulk licenses for any windows-powered device manufactures as an incentive to increase revenue from Windows Store (it actually makes a lot more sense on tablets and phablets).



FordGT90Concept said:


> Not fully functional. Atoms lack many features even basic i3s have.


It is fully capable of running a desktop OS, so how come it is not fully functional?
No QucikSync? My X5650 did not have quicksync either.
Only one PCIe lane? Who cares when there are no peripherals connected to it.
No L3? Like we've never seen desktop processors without L3 cache before.

Can't see any reason, besides it "not being an i3".


----------



## Nosada (Oct 6, 2016)

HOLD THE PRESSES!!!

Always wanted to say that ... ANYWHO ... I saw streaming, I saw Plex, I did not see the word Chromecast.

Seriously, if all you are using the device for is as a Plex client, you simply CANNOT beat a Chromecast. VERY easy to set up, cheap as frack, very performant and it doesn't even require the casting device to remain online. I have about 5 family members and a couple of friends who have nothing but a chromecast + their smartphones hooked up to my Plex and every last one of them is impressed and happy with it.

Chromecast, don't even think twice about it, easily the best device Google has produced so far.

Let me repeat that, CHROMECAST



Spoiler: Disclaimer



This message brought to you by some random internet spaz with no affiliation to Google, or anything else for that matter


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> About pirated Windows 10:
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/2/55...ndows-free-on-devices-with-screens-under-nine


My TVs are 20+".  I doubt anyone buying the compute stick or NUC is going to plug it in to <9" screen.  Therefore, not free.



silentbogo said:


> I believe right now MS gives away free bulk licenses for any windows-powered device manufactures as an incentive to increase revenue from Windows Store (it actually makes a lot more sense on tablets and phablets).


Actually, I think the incentive is grow market share where Windows adaption rate is abysmal--ARM dominates.  Since Microsoft abandoned Windows RT, this was their only path to grow market share without a significant investment from themselves.



silentbogo said:


> It is fully capable of running a desktop OS, so how come it is not fully functional?


Invalid license means you can't do simple things like change the wallpaper.



silentbogo said:


> No QucikSync? My X5650 did not have quicksync either.


a) it's old (I think QuickSync debuted on Haswell or Devil's Canyon)
b) requires iGPU to use QuickSync.



Nosada said:


> HOLD THE PRESSES!!!
> 
> Always wanted to say that ... ANYWHO ... I saw streaming, I saw Plex, I did not see the word Chromecast.
> 
> ...


FYI, that Leelbox supports miracast.  That said, I prefer devices that can function on their own and, besides, MPEG2-TS is not something your average Android phone can even handle.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

Nosada said:


> HOLD THE PRESSES!!!
> 
> Always wanted to say that ... ANYWHO ... I saw streaming, I saw Plex, I did not see the word Chromecast.
> 
> ...



My iphone don't support Chrommycast so no, my dad actually has a chromecast but I don't want that and still need to have my phone (which don't support it) or buy a tablet to do so 

@silentbogo and @FordGT90Concept I got a Philips 50PFT4009/12 on the wall i use i upgraded from a crappy JVC 42/47inch.


----------



## Nosada (Oct 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That said, I prefer devices that can function on their own and, besides, MPEG2-TS is not something your average Android phone can even handle.


You need some sort of remote, might as well be something you always have on you. Your android phone also doesn't need to handle anything. Nothing of the stream actually passes through your phone. You can shut down your phone while streaming and it will have 0 impact on your stream. I can't vouch for M2TS streams, as I havent bothered checking for codecs in ages, but I have put 20Mb/s 1080p streams through these Chromecasts without any issue.



puma99dk| said:


> My iphone don't support Chrommycast so no, my dad actually has a chromecast but I don't want that and still need to have my phone (which don't support it) or buy a tablet to do so


iPhone actually supports Chromecast, all iDevices do. If you have any available, give it a spin, you'll be more than pleasantly surprised.

https://www.google.com/chromecast/tv/#?discover#products
https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/2998456?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=en
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chromecast/id680819774?mt=8


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

Nosada said:


> You need some sort of remote, might as well be something you always have on you. Your android phone also doesn't need to handle anything. Nothing of the stream actually passes through your phone. You can shut down your phone while streaming and it will have 0 impact on your stream. I can't vouch for M2TS streams, as I havent bothered checking for codecs in ages, but I have put 20Mb/s 1080p streams through these Chromecasts without any issue.


That's what these are for.

MPEG2-TS 1080i can exceed 15 Mb/s. Mircast uses H.264 so for MPEG2-TS, it would likely have to be transcoded.

Considering the aforementioned Leelbox costs the same as a Chromecast but does a lot more (including Miracast)...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2016)

Nosada said:


> iPhone actually supports Chromecast, all iDevices do. If you have any available, give it a spin, you'll be more than pleasantly surprised.
> 
> https://www.google.com/chromecast/tv/#?discover#products
> https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/2998456?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=en
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chromecast/id680819774?mt=8



Doesn't Chromecast use Miracast? from what I know iphone 6 and 6 plus don't support miracast but oki I could be wrong bcs I never used it since I read they didn't support it xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2907...our-devices-screen-wirelessly-on-your-tv.html


> OS X and iOS do not support Miracast, opting instead for Apple's own AirPlay technology for screen mirroring. AirPlay is compatible only with Apple's second- and third-generation Apple TVs.


----------



## Nosada (Oct 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's what these are for.
> 
> MPEG2-TS 1080i can exceed 15 Mb/s. Mircast uses H.264 so for MPEG2-TS, it would likely have to be transcoded.
> 
> Considering the aforementioned Leelbox costs the same as a Chromecast but does a lot more (including Miracast)...


A remote adds to the cost of your device. High bitrate streams usually mean less overhead on the client processor. Is transcoding an issue? I'm guessing most people running Plex are doing it on a machine that easily transcodes several 1080p streams. The Chromecast Ultra can do 4K and doesn't actually use Miracast, as the stream is going directly to the device, not via your phone. And I agree that Leelbox looks mighty tempting, but when deploying Plex to several screens on several different locations, you want low maintenance, zero-config devices, or at least I do.



puma99dk| said:


> Doesn't Chromecast use Miracast? from what I know iphone 6 and 6 plus don't support miracast but oki I could be wrong bcs I never used it since I read they didn't support it xD


Miracasting is screen mirroring over wifi. What Chromecast does actually redirecting the entire stream to the other device, so there is no need for Miracast support. That said, I never believe what I read on the internet myself, so I'll test it out with a colleague's iPhone 6 when I get the chance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

Nosada said:


> A remote adds to the cost of your device. High bitrate streams usually mean less overhead on the client processor. Is transcoding an issue? I'm guessing most people running Plex are doing it on a machine that easily transcodes several 1080p streams. The Chromecast Ultra can do 4K and doesn't actually use Miracast, as the stream is going directly to the device, not via your phone. And I agree that Leelbox looks mighty tempting, but when deploying Plex to several screens on several different locations, you want low maintenance, zero-config devices, or at least I do.


The Amlogic S905 is capable of direct stream MPEG2-TS 1080i and H.264.  S905X should be capable of direct streaming H.265 too.  My Emby server only transcodes devices that really need it (e.g. phones and tablets).

All I do when I get a new Leelbox is remove the apps that came with it, go to the Play Store, get TV Launcher, Firefox, and Emby for Android TV, pin that stuff to the TV Launcher, and it's good to go.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My TVs are 20+".  I doubt anyone buying the compute stick or NUC is going to plug it in to <9" screen.  Therefore, not free.
> Invalid license means you can't do simple things like change the wallpaper.


You are not buying a TV, you are buying a mini-PC. 
According to ixbt.com, who reviewed an identical Tornsmart Ara X5 and Pipo X7, it is fully licensed Win10 x64 Home.



FordGT90Concept said:


> a) it's old (I think QuickSync debuted on Haswell or Devil's Canyon)
> b) requires iGPU to use QuickSync.


Let me rephrase a bit: just because there is no QucikSync does not mean that this is the end of the world.

Here is Z8300 in action:
1) Decoding (FPS, in parenthesis - CPU load)





2) Playback(FPS, in parenthesis - CPU load)






The only problem that it has, is high-bitrate VP9, which means there will be some problems with 2K/4K in Chrome (though MS Edge only shows 30% max CPU load).
http://www.ixbt.com/blogs/preview/t...tom-x5-z8300---koloss-na-glinyanyh-nogah.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> You are not buying a TV, you are buying a mini-PC.
> According to ixbt.com, who reviewed an identical Tornsmart Ara X5 and Pipo X7, it is fully licensed Win10 x64 Home.


It's also $40-50 more which may explain why it has a legitimate license.  Microsoft is not handing out keys for free to these devices.  Windows would have activated if they did.




silentbogo said:


> Here is Z8300 in action:
> 1) Decoding (FPS, in parenthesis - CPU load)
> 
> 
> ...


Point taken but note how MPEG2-TS is excluded.  I tried it, CPU was 100% and framerate was likely less than 10 fps.  Why is MPEG2-TS important?  HDHomeRun CONNECT.  Atom would clearly work well with the more expensive, transcoding HDHomeRun EXTEND.  Instead of paying <$60 TV (including box and remote) + $90 per HDHomeRun CONNECT, you're paying $120+ per TV + $160+ per HDHomeRun EXTEND.  Not only does the latter cost a lot more, you're getting an inferior picture.  That's a massive cost for Windows.


----------



## Nosada (Oct 7, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The Amlogic S905 is capable of direct stream MPEG2-TS 1080i and H.264.  S905X should be capable of direct streaming H.265 too.  My Emby server only transcodes devices that really need it (e.g. phones and tablets).


Do you notice a substantial difference between transcoded and raw streams? I honestly haven't bothered checking if there is any difference (my eyesight is probably too poor to notice it anyway), but I am very interested to know whether or not there is. Most of my source files are x264/265 (HEVC?) and my clients are set to use a max of 20Mb/s. Would going non-transcoded be a noticeable upgrade? I have indeed noticed that a lot of my devices transcode simply because they cannot handle AC3 audio.



FordGT90Concept said:


> All I do when I get a new Leelbox is remove the apps that came with it, go to the Play Store, get TV Launcher, Firefox, and Emby for Android TV, pin that stuff to the TV Launcher, and it's good to go.


How does it handle app upgrades, do you find you have to do any hands-on maintenance?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2016)

Now it's just waiting on my work desk to I am off work today to get to play with it later


----------



## Nosada (Oct 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Now it's just waiting on my work desk to I am off work today to get to play with it later


Keep us posted, really curious about your findings!


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2016)

Nosada said:


> Keep us posted, really curious about your findings!



I tried the first generation wasn't really my patience that was the best but I was also a bad sample I got it crashed and couldn't be recovered so I had to get a new one, so I hope it will go better with this second generation, I am positive  (The first generation was for a customer)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2016)

Nosada said:


> Do you notice a substantial difference between transcoded and raw streams? I honestly haven't bothered checking if there is any difference (my eyesight is probably too poor to notice it anyway), but I am very interested to know whether or not there is. Most of my source files are x264/265 (HEVC?) and my clients are set to use a max of 20Mb/s. Would going non-transcoded be a noticeable upgrade? I have indeed noticed that a lot of my devices transcode simply because they cannot handle AC3 audio.


I haven't had to transcode in a long time and devices that usually do require transcoding have really small screens.  Hard to compare to 8" screen to something that is blown up to 40".

Amlogic S905 handles AC3 but no more than two channels.  S905X handles AC3 5.1 but there's apparently a limit on the bandwidth of it (384 might be the top).  S905X-H may remove the 384 limit...but no one has confirmed that yet.



Nosada said:


> How does it handle app upgrades, do you find you have to do any hands-on maintenance?


Play Store, just like you would your phone.  That said, my Leelbox Q1 Masters (Android 6.0) have a glitch Play Store where you can only access it once before you have to uninstall updates to make it work again.  I did not have that issue with the Android 5.1 boxes.  On those systems, I've disabled automatic updates but haven't tried again to see if that fixes it.

That said, I never seen any of the Leelboxes install updates without my going into the Play Store and telling it to update them.



Xiaomi Mi Box is now apparently available at Walmart stores.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2016)

Emby user uploaded a video of using Mi Box:








Edit: A lot of the video is complaining about the home screen.  Get TVlauncher from the Play Store and problem solved.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh yeah something worth mentioning is Amazon's Fire TV...
You can load just about any Android app from an Android device with the"App to Fire TV" app and it works good...

I loaded Kodi and watch TV recorded from my windows 7 htpc and live TV via my hdhomerun....or anything else I want.. Lol

However the Fire TV isn't any better than a S905x box or the older S812 box...

I tried a NUC stick.... With an Atom something...and Windows 10....no.. just no.
Microsoft just isn't as media friendly as Android surprisingly...had lag...plus slow start up...
I would try an AMD compute stick if they made one....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2016)

Windows can be media friendly if you have Plex or Emby to make it so (Emby Home Theater does a nice job at replacing Windows Media Center).  On Atom though, I quote you: "no.. just no."

And too right.  AMD should combine ARM + GCN.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2016)

you can get 4K capable HEVC/H265 android media players for under $100, and due to the baked in hardware acceleration support for the media they 'just work' and work well.


i use a generic chinese one over wifi, link it to a SAMBA file share on my NAS (or desktop) and away i go.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 9, 2016)

Mussels said:


> you can get 4K capable HEVC/H265 android media players for under $100, and due to the baked in hardware acceleration support for the media they 'just work' and work well.
> 
> 
> i use a generic chinese one over wifi, link it to a SAMBA file share on my NAS (or desktop) and away i go.


I paid $40 for my <insert silly Chinese name>T95 box...which is S905x based

I paid $48 for my <insert silly Chinese name> S812 box 

They are both made by OTT TV BOX.
Both have had 1 firmware update.

They are both 4k @30hz like the FireTV.
They work as good as the FireTV.
The T95 box needs hard wired...it cannot do full 1080 over wifi.

The S812 SE  box (with the rounded edges and triangle light) was a premium type model a year ago..it uses the wired connection for Internet while using the wifi separately for a controller or with apps like droidmote.

Both easily pull whatever media from wherever on your network.
I prefer to use Kodi with the TvAddons setup because the TV app within Kodi works best with my hdhomerun and Windows Media center for OTA recordings and Kodi is free.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2016)

My little Intel Compute Stick actually played the x265 I through at the the only serie I had I encoded myself to x265 with AAC audio played like a dream even the size per episode is only like 200-265mb  (Old danish series from 1978-1980 only available on dvd)


----------

